# Wer ist der Absender???



## Anonymous (28 August 2003)

Hallo Heiko,
von Zeit zu Zeit bekomme ich Emails, deren Absender unbekannt ist bzw. ich nicht herausbekommen kann.
Habe mir schon bei einigen versucht Tipps zu holen, wie ich es rauskriegen könnte, aber bis jetzt hat es nicht geklappt.
Vor allem eine Email macht mir zu schaffen, deren Inhalt von größter Bedeutung für mich ist ( Beweiszwecke )
Als Empfänger steht dies:"peter bertel" <[email protected]> ( was soll denn das Peter Bertel? )
und Absender Folgendes:mueller webmaster" <[email protected]
Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du mir helfen könntest den Absender oder wenigstens den Provider rauszubekommen.
Erwähnte Email hänge ich als Worddokument an.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus !

Karo
*[Virenscanner: Email-Adress-Teil eliminiert]*
*[Virenscanner: Attachment als PlainText abgelegt]*


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2003)

Es handelt sich  - mal wieder - um eine typische Dialer-SPAM-Mail.

Löschen ist das beste, was man damit machen kann.

Oder selbst aktiv werden. Schau dazu am besten ins SPAM-Forum.


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2003)

*Hmm....*

Danke für die Antwort!

Eins macht mich jedoch stutzig.
Die Email erhielt einen Link, dessen Text sehr vielsagend war ( es musste ihn jemand geschrieben haben, der mich sehr gut kennt) und ich habe schon über eine gewisse Person Vermutungen angestellt, leider weiß ich es ja nicht sicher.( dieser Link ist leider nicht mehr aktiv).


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2003)

Die Texte sind immer neutral-persönlich (so dass sich jeder angesprochen fühlen kann).


----------



## technofreak (28 August 2003)

Hab den Thread mal verschoben, hat ja wohl nix mit Dialern zu tun 
tf


----------



## virenscanner (28 August 2003)

Eventuell handelt es sich bei dem Link "Liebesnachricht" allerdings letztendlich um eine "freundliches, sicherlich kostenloses Zugangstool"...


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2003)

Eigentlich hatte ich den Thread zu den Dialern verschoben weil ich es für Dialer-SPAM hielt.

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, wo das Thema diskutiert wird.


----------



## DocSnyder (29 August 2003)

Wer konvertiert freiwillig das (pfui!) Worddokument in Plain Text?

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## SprMa (29 August 2003)

Danke, Doc, für diesen erleuchtenden Beitrag.  :-? 

Auch wenn ich selbst ein Verfechter des "PlainText" bin und die Office-Suite von Micro$oft nicht mag, so gibt es tatsächlich Menschen auf dieser Welt, die
1) sich nicht so toll am Computer auskennen
2) Word (und wie sie alle heißen) tatsächlich verwenden
3) und mit diesen Programmen sogar ganz gut zurecht kommen.

Also bitte:
Wenn dir das Dateiformat von "Karo" nicht paßt, dann konvertier es um.


Matthias


----------



## virenscanner (29 August 2003)

*Konvertierung*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass - wenn DocSnyder den "richtigen" Grund angegeben hätte - die letzte Antwort anders ausgesehen hätte.

Ich selbst habe bereits mehrfach bei registrierten Gästen "erreicht", dass diese die ursprünglichen Word-Dokumente durch PlainText ersetzten.


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 August 2003)

*Konvertierung*

Sach ma, Doc, du bist doch sonst auf der Höhe der Ereignisse,
warum ist dir bisher entgangen, das OpenOffice auch Word-Dokumente importieren kann? :roll: 
Übrigens: OO läuft auch auf diversen Bastel-OSen, nur halt nicht im 80x40 Zeichen Textmodus. :keks: 

MfG
L.


----------



## BenTigger (1 September 2003)

Es geht hier sicher nicht um das WORD Programm selbst oder OO.
Sondern: WORD benutzt in den Dateien unmengen von Overhaed also MÜLL der nicht zum Text selbst gehört und daher zuviel Download erzeugt.

Also anstelle von 2 K Text 60 K Worddokument. Das ist der Hauptgrund, keine Word Dokumente in Foren zu versenden, auf die dann tausende User zugreifen. Der Arme Forenbetreiber... (Kostenmäßig gesehen) und Modemuser.... (Zeitmässig gesehen )
und wie man nun sieht, nur noch 501 Byte belegen.

Übrigens kann man die Texte dann auch in Notepad eingeben  oder als RTF abspeichern


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2003)

*Header*

<html><head><title>Test</title>

<script language="JavaScript">
function Timeout2()
{
aktiv = alert("Anti Vir (entwickelt von Luke Filewalker 1999) hat einen Virus bzw. eiin unerwünschtes Pogramm entdeckt  Er heißt  W32/Blaster.  Er ist sehr hartnäckig un kann ohne WWeiteres nicht gelöscht werden.  Gehen sie bitte umgehend auf die Seite  www.microsoft.com/germany/patch.  Ich bedanke mich für meine Hilfe Cioa  !!!!!!");
}

</script>



<script language="JavaScript">
function Timeout()
{
aktiv = alert("Anti Vir (entwickelt von Luke Filewalker 1999) hat einen Virus bzw. eiin unerwünschtes Pogramm entdeckt  Er heißt  W32/Blaster.  Er ist sehr hartnäckig un kann ohne WWeiteres nicht gelöscht werden.  Gehen sie bitte umgehend auf die Seite  www.microsoft.com/germany/patch.  Ich bedanke mich für meine Hilfe Cioa  !!!!!!");
}
{
}
aktiv = window.setTimeout("Timeout()",10);
</script>

<Script Language="JavaScript">
function sd()
{

var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");

var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfennster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfnenljlster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfensjkghkkhjkter",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testjghjfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testjghjghjghjghjghjfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfehjghjghjgnster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenshjghjghjghter",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfjghjghjghjenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfejghjghjghjghjnster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");
var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/Cursor.htm", "testfenster",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");














var fenster=
window.open("file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Webs/coole_htmlcodes.htm", "testfenster2",
"menubar=no, width=400, height=400");


}
</Script>







<script language="JavaScript">
function sr()
{
sr = window.open("C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Heim/Eigene Dateien/Combo-Menu.htm", 

"Beispiele", "toolbar=yes, location=yes, status=yes resizable=yes, width=200, height=200");
}
{
}
</script>
<script language="JavaScript">
function ch()
{
Check = confirm("Wollen Sie diese Seite wirklich verlassen?                       Ich würde es an ihrer Stelle nicht tun !!!!!!                            ehrlich gesagt, würde ich an ihrer Stelle garnichsts von beiden machen !!!!  hihi *grins*");
if(sd()) sd();
}
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">

Check = confirm("Wollen Sie diese Seite wirklich sehen             Also ich würde es an ihrer Stelle nicht tun Klicken sie auf OK  Wenn sie eine Firewall installiert haben  wenn sie sich nicht sicher sind rufen sie einfach bei der Hotline 0190 654987 (7,86/min) an. Warscheinlich stammt dieser Virus aus dem Kommunikations-Programm ICQ  die Person mit dem Nicknamen [email protected] hat eine Virenenthaltene Datei heruntergeladen   (Datum:13.09.2003  Uhrzeit: 16:39 Uhr) Also es hat sich der Virus Blaster bei ihnen entpackt.  Rufen sie schleunigst die Hotline an.!!!  Viel Spaß noch.   Am besten überweißen sie mir 300 Euro auf mein Konto. KNTNR:56235645    BLZ:45457767  Sparkasse Siegen dann entferne ich den Virus  Cioa !!!! )?");
if(sd()) sd();

</script>



</head><body onload="Timeout2();Timeout()" onunload="ch()">


Hi,

Sieh doch einfach mal im Header nach !!!
Oder guck dir den Quelltext bei Outlook Express an !!!
mfg
[email protected]

</body></html>







[/code]


----------



## Chemiker (29 September 2003)

*Häää ???*

@ Gast
@Admin's  Mod's


Häää ???     unk:     :crazy: 

Welch Sinn/Bedeutung ligt hinter/vor/auf dem letzten Posting?? :gruebel: 

HIIILFE !!!    :bigcry: 

Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Header*



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> <html><head><title>Test</title>
> (...)<script language="JavaScript">
> 
> Check = confirm("Wollen Sie diese Seite wirklich sehen             Also ich würde es an ihrer Stelle nicht tun Klicken sie auf OK  Wenn sie eine Firewall installiert haben  wenn sie sich nicht sicher sind rufen sie einfach bei der Hotline 0190 654987 (7,86/min) an. Warscheinlich stammt dieser Virus aus dem Kommunikations-Programm ICQ  die Person mit dem Nicknamen [email protected] hat eine Virenenthaltene Datei heruntergeladen   (Datum:13.09.2003  Uhrzeit: 16:39 Uhr) Also es hat sich der Virus Blaster bei ihnen entpackt.  Rufen sie schleunigst die Hotline an.!!!  Viel Spaß noch.   Am besten überweißen sie mir 300 Euro auf mein Konto. KNTNR:56235645    BLZ:45457767  Sparkasse Siegen dann entferne ich den Virus  Cioa !!!! )?");
> ...



Schon komisch, was manche hier posten ...

Jemand hier, der bei der Sparkasse Siegen arbeitet?


----------



## virenscanner (18 Oktober 2003)

Sparkasse Siegen hat die BLZ 46050001.


----------

